# Molly the Ninja Dog & Tanner the Lovebug!Pic Heavy & Videos



## K9Jessie (Nov 6, 2010)

It was a nice day out so I decided to take go some action pics and a record a few videos of Molly being a Ninja dog. I also got some pics of Tanner just lounging around. 

No I will not share my ninja secrets!

Here are some random pics:
































Tanner teasing Molly:








Now the Ninja Dog!:
High-Ya!:








Back Side Jump Kick:








Not sure about this move:








Turn Around Kick:








Front Paws Kick:









More Pics below!


----------



## K9Jessie (Nov 6, 2010)

More Pictures!
Molly posing:








































GRRRR!!!!:








Tanner the Love Bug!:


----------



## K9Jessie (Nov 6, 2010)

Now the videos(Click on the pictures to see the videos!):





I hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the pictures. They sure look happy.


----------

